# Project 113 (re-visited)



## killerbee

Thgis morning at 4:00am my girfriend and i were sleeping on the livingroom floor when i was awoke by crazy noises comming from my tank i lift the veil that covers my tank and what do i see but water comming down from where the styrofoam and tank meet in the middle









I get up quick and go to work to save my apt carpet and most impotantly my recently purchased purple spilo "Loki"(He's in good shape no need to worry







) They say pictures speak louder than words. It took me all day to clean up, I'll update with photos tomorrow....i'm beat


----------



## the_w8

sorry to hear bout this...hopefully all gets better


----------



## Fry

damn sorry to hear that really sux!


----------



## Joga Bonito

that sucks man


----------



## bobme

tank fail?


----------



## bmpower007

sh*t thats not good


----------



## Trystan

Sorry to hear that Killerbee. You put a lot of efforyt into redoing that tank. Do you intend on redoing it again? Best of luck.

Trystan


----------



## Fresh2salt

Damn man that blows. sorry to hear that


----------



## "qickshot"

sorry to here that man. no im scared about the 135 my bro just sealed


----------



## taylorhedrich

Sorry to hear about that killerbee. I know you spent a lot of time and effort on that tank, especially with your DIY thread on resealing the seams.

What are your plans with it now? Where is Loki going to be held?
~Taylor~


----------



## killerbee

Thank you all for the kind words it really was a scary thing that i never thought would happen...I think that the stand is what made the seal break over time since there is no support for the front middle. Well I have beenmoving my girlfriend in so thats why i have not added pics, but here is the catastrophe:

Here are some pics of the leaks:




































































































Luckily, when i set this up i added that white tup under the wet/dry and canister. Caught the water and none of it ever touched the carpet







good thinking on my part.

Here is a pic of some of what was going on in my kitchen:










Here is what i did for Loki temporarily why I was evacuating all the water out of the tank:



















]

And here is what I set up for Loki while i was in the last steps of evacuating all the water:




























http://usera.imagecave.com/Killerbee/catastrophe016.jpg[/img

And This is the end of project 113 [IMG]http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/public/style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/cry.gif


----------



## Trystan

Best of luck with your reseal. It maybe an idea to build a nice solid stand for it this time.

Trystan


----------



## Red Eyes

What a way to get woken up







Sorry to hear/see about the mess


----------



## furious piranha

damn that sucks, good luck w/ ur next project


----------



## killerbee

Thanks guys....I don't think i'm going to reseal it again though. I'm going to buy a 75 gallon today and setting that up planted with Loki. Plenty of room for him for life. It really does suck, but it was an experience. I'm sure if I resealed it and built a solid stand, it would last but i just don't have time with everything that i have going on in my life right now. So this will be the end for project 113, I'm going to sell it cheap to someone here in Austin and let them have an experience as I did...hopefully, not the same trouble though.


----------



## Cobra

Sorry for what happened man, it was great while it lasted. Ill never forget that cool caribe shoal u had. I totally know what u mean when u say that life is getting busy for a big tank. I also sold my 113gal for the same reasons. I never had the chance to work on it, but made a good profit off the sale.

Anyway, good luck with the 75gal. Cant wait to see how it will turn out.


----------



## DigiDee

I should probably know this, but what WAS project 113?


----------



## taylorhedrich

DigiDee said:


> I should probably know this, but what WAS project 113?


It was killerbee's project of resealing his 113 gallon tank. He kept a very detailed and updated thread on it, which I believe is now pinned in this forum.

Keep us updated and take pictures of the new 75 gallon tank when you get it for Loki. He will have a blast in that tank, and I'm sure you will decorate it nicely for him.








~Taylor~


----------



## Sloory

Damn that really sucks mate!!

I'm only new but i've read the P 133 article.

You shouldn't sell it though, try and store it cause one day soon your spirits will 
lift again and you will want to have another crack (excuse the pun







).

It'll make another great article again one day ....... project 114?

Anyways looking forward to seeing the new planted tank


----------



## Slim

Man that sucks hard core. I just had the same thing happen to my 125 about a month ago. Except the water was everywhere. Got rid of the tank too.


----------



## NexTech84

Damn man, that sucks! I know you put a lot of work into it too. I'd love to see you tackle it again and be successful, but I know you must be frustrated right now. Just give yourself some time to cool off, and let us know when we can tune in to Project 113.B

Good luck with whatever you decide to do!


----------



## Powder

thats awful to hear man i remember when that project started 
hope everything works out for you


----------



## killerbee

Well guys thank you all for the kind words. I sold the tank today cheap. But another person is going to attempt to ressurect her. So i'm glad that someone else will experience the awesome journey I made in trying to ressurect her. Anyways, my 75 is in the works









I'll have pics once i am satisfied i will post them


----------



## Fry

this story gave me nightmares!


----------



## Wussola

Sorry dude ... that blows. Hopefully you'll get everything up and running quickly.


----------



## black_piranha

dangg, good luck setting the tank back.


----------



## KangolBrand

... did it give up cuz there was no moldiing/trim around the to/bottom of the tank? I just reseal my 180, hopefully its not going crap out like yours... but nice work on the DIY and best of luck with the 75


----------



## Coldfire

No need to Bump a thread from 4/8/06


----------



## KangolBrand

than why not close it?


----------



## CorGravey

That is my worst nightmare, especially with my 90 coming on the weekend.


----------



## killerbee

been a long time since i came to this site... sucks that all my pictures are gone...freakin' hosting site... i came back though got another 125 gallon setup with african cichlids.
..

did it give up cuz there was no moldiing/trim around the to/bottom of the tank? I just reseal my 180, hopefully its not going crap out like yours... but nice work on the DIY and best of luck with the 75 
/\ to answer this question, i thank it ave up de to the wrought iron stand. i would sugest a wood or other more stable stand..

good luck


----------

